# My hgh cycle, been on for two months. Results



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 26, 2020)

Here's my blood test results! I've just been taking hgh (2-4 ius every day or every other day)and eating healthy, barely working out. Still feel low energy, after these blood tests I've added 200mg of sustanon 250. I'm taking 2ius of a10iu, 1 ml insulin syringe. 3 times a week, every other day. 
Before the hgh I was sitting at 18% body fat. (Around 205 at 6'2")
I think I'm probably less body fat now but haven't got a updated dexa. Hgh was definitely real it 7× my first hgh which was 2. Now's its 14. 
Just thought I'd post. 
Plz comment or shit post on me 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
or whatever:


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 26, 2020)

It takes time but the better sleep should kick in rather quick....The best schedule I've seen is 2-4iu's Mon-Fri............All you need to add is Test...Best part is that it works without doing anything....of course working out improves gains...But my girl does 1/2 of what I do and gets better gains..........I have seen a huge change in doses and use schedules over the years,,,and of course the cost........enjoy!!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm looking forward to getting back on hgh,i have a good source, love the sound sleep benefits & really helps w b/f reduction!


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 26, 2020)

I truly wish I could take It


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 26, 2020)

Correction my hgh level baseline before I started was .2 
After a 2 months I pinned 6ius and got tested 1hour and 45 minutes later and came back 70 times higher. 
My test serum level were 417 before I started. I have idea how that relates to this testosterone test. This is the free and total test. Idk how to divine my serum test level from the one I posted.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 26, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I'm looking forward to getting back on hgh,i have a good source, love the sound sleep benefits & really helps w b/f reduction!


Crazy dreams! Vivid as hell. Do you think a good source would put me 70times higher than base line? Or is this weak hgh? Or maybe some other peptide?


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 26, 2020)

What do you think of my adding sustanon at 150 mg of sustanon a week? I actually feel like my test is dropping but it could just be in my head. I just started this week. I have no idea how to relate these testosterone results to test I took before. My other test was a serum test and I was 417.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 26, 2020)

Why can't you? I looks like from my tests that it's like made everything in really good levels, my Creatine is high tho. Idk if that's bad or good tho lol


----------



## TODAY (Mar 26, 2020)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Why can't you? I looks like from my tests that it's like made everything in really good levels, my Creatine is high tho. Idk if that's bad or good tho lol


People who exercise frequently will almost always have elevated creatinine levels.

Also, what are your goals here?


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 26, 2020)

I would run between 300-500..but for the entire time............


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 26, 2020)

So for a woman looking to slim down, anti aging benefits, and energy would HGh be safe and effective? 

She works out hard and has a nice figure already but like any woman is never satisfied with what I call perfection...the thing is she is a nurse and is scared that it could cause side effects like organ growth...

any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 26, 2020)

TODAY said:


> People who exercise frequently will almost always have elevated creatinine levels.
> 
> Also, what are your goals here?


No goals, no expectations, just Jacking around with my hormones lol. Trying to be extra healthy but also don't wanna permanently lower my natural testosterone production so I'm afraid to take the standard recommended 1ml of sustanon which would be 250 mg of testosterone I believe, that would then constitute as a blast cycle from what I've read.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 26, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> So for a woman looking to slim down, anti aging benefits, and energy would HGh be safe and effective?
> 
> She works out hard and has a nice figure already but like any woman is never satisfied with what I call perfection...the thing is she is a nurse and is scared that it could cause side effects like organ growth...
> 
> any input would be greatly appreciated!


I barely even notice any advantages from hgh, it's real subtle, I think 2iu everyday would be cool for her, just take weekends off. You have to run hgh for a awhile, but it definitely speeds recovery bt workouts and after about a month noticably reduces body fat. I really like it. It only lets me get like 7 hours of sleep and I feel fully rested


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 26, 2020)

Why does it only let you get 7 hours of sleep?


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 26, 2020)

That's 7 of REM..................my girl is on it and loves it ..at 2iu's M-F


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Mar 26, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> Why does it only let you get 7 hours of sleep?


 No idea, I guess it just speeds cellular activity. After 7 hours I wake up fully rested, no muscle soreness or very little even if I Max out legs the day before or a day before that. I don't notice and negatives. I heard it can speed up cancer if you have cancer cells or tumors since it speeds up cell growth. And also can cause diabetes or insulin insensitivity but I think thats only if your diet is shite. I don't eat sweets and very low carb, I just have sugar in my morning coffee so I think I'm good. And haven't noticed any cancer. I honestly don't really notice anything just that it keeps me leaner, better sleep, a little stronger and hardly ever sore. Actually that now seems like alot of things lol. It's just gradual idk how to explain lol. Just try 2ius every day and if she doesn't like it send the rest to me lol


----------



## Tatlifter (Mar 26, 2020)

THanks for the clarification Gabriel..I knew it was supposed to be better sleep so when he said only lets me get 7 hours I thought maybe it kept him up or something...

As far as the negatives on a low dose of say 2ius 5 days a week?

Her main concern is her health.


----------

